# 1981 Massey Ferguson



## kkruk (May 8, 2015)

We have a MF that we have tried to figure out why it will turn over but won't start. We have put in new batteries, replaced the ground from the batteries to the frame, changed the starter and the soleniod and we have fuel at the injectors when we pump it in. What should we try next?
TYIA


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Are your glow plugs working properly? Check your glow plugs with a voltmeter, it only takes a few glow plug failures to cause starting problems. Or if there is no voltage at the glow plugs when you turn the key on, perhaps the glow plug relay sending unit is faulty. Does the glow plug indicator come on when you first turn on the key? If not, one thing you could try is to clip or hook a wire to the positive terminal on the battery, and tap the other end on a glow plug. This should cause the glow plug indicator to come on and you should possibly hear it "click" on. Be careful doing this, as this is basically shorting out this wire and it will get extremely hot in a very short period of time. If this works, experiment with the tapping to get the glow plugs to stay on long enough to get the tractor going.
If I'm way off base, maybe your timing is out! 
One thing to consider is if you have been working on the tractor and it ran before the work.... think back through what you have done and have changed. Some new parts have been found to be faulty as well.
Good luck and let us know.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Rather hard to offer advice when we don't know what model tractor you're working on. I surmise from your post that you've "experimented" a bit with the fuel system? Most of the older Massey's used fuel systems that were similar, but not identical. A few more details, a bit of recent history, such as when it last ran? What's happened since then, to the best of your knowledge? 
As a 1981 model, unless it's a Japanese compact marketed through Massey, you can probably disregard anything involving glow plugs, as few of the Perkins engines in Massey tractors used them. A few more details about what you have done thus far would help a great deal, particularly concerning the fuel system.


----------



## kkruk (May 8, 2015)

The MF has a V8 perkins diesel


----------



## kkruk (May 8, 2015)

It was running up til last month then my hubby changed the oil and fuel filter
It's a MF 2745


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Perkins V8? The only models that come to mind for '81 would be a 2775 or 2805?
Sounds like fun. Those things need a lot of battery, good starter, cables, and even a little bit of luck to crank for any length of time. Most versions used a rotary injection pump(injector lines come out the back of the pump in a circular pattern). 
You stated you have fuel when you "pump it in". At what point do you have fuel? I doubt it's to the injectors because the primer pump won't pump fuel to the injectors. Only cranking the engine (once the injection pump is fully charged) can do that. There should be bleeder vents on the pump somewhere. The hand primer should be used fill the filters, and then charge the injector pump until ALL air is removed and only a solid stream of fuel exits the bleed vent(there may be more than one). Next loosen some injector lines at the injectors(as many as you can of those that are the easiest to reach). Now it's up to the batteries. Crank the engine until fuel begins to appear at the injectors then tighten the lines. Maybe rest (charge if you can) the batteries if they're beginning to fade. It will still require a bit if cranking, but if all is right, it should take off. 
A bit of advice for the next time you service your filters -- If you have a choice, don't change filters on a cold engine. I like to start it, let it warm up a bit before opening up the system. Get up to 100 degrees or so, enough that it's warm to the touch. A warm engine will start much easier, and the injector lines will be fully charged and pressurized, making the process much easier. Also a warm engine cranks easier and faster than a cold engine. This applies to most ALL tractors.


----------



## kkruk (May 8, 2015)

We will give these ideas a try when we are both off shift from work and I will keep you updated. Thank you


----------



## kkruk (May 8, 2015)

So we finally after changing parts and pieces managed to get someone to have a look at our MF. After all that we missed a fuse way under the dash, you literally had to lay under the dash to see it. Oh ya any when changing fuel filters don't forget to put the gasket in. OMG do we ever feel foolish.  But I would like to thank everyone for thier valuable input. When I get half a chance I will post those pictures. Thank you all again....


----------

